# pics of setup



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's the set up, its not completely finished yet. I still need to add the rear speakers, but i'm going to wait until i get the wireless adapter and i'll also be mounting the front speakers on the board above the tv and do a few other things. 

here are some before pics and some after the Samsung HTIB


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

That look nice ...:T


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: pics of setup *update*

so here's an update on the system. rearanged components, installed fans, and made a new shelf over the tv

this is the hole i cut for the fans









installed









shelf i put together. 









and done

































last thing i'll need to do is install the rear speakers but thats a little later


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice!!!! ....:yes:

Just a suggestion: I remember reading that the distance between front speaker tweeter and center speaker tweeter can't be more than 18" - 24" :yes: ... in this case I suggest you to move the front speakers near the center speaker or place the center speaker on the same shelf and point it downward to your listening position and see which one sounds better (if you like the way they're set up now, is okay too).

Believe me I did the same as you're doing (see picture) ... but after I upgraded my speakers I changed the set up ....


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Nice!!!! ....:yes:
> 
> Just a suggestion: I remember reading that the distance between front speaker tweeter and center speaker tweeter can't be more than 18" - 24" :yes: ... in this case I suggest you to move the front speakers near the center speaker or place the center speaker on the same shelf and point it downward to your listening position and see which one sounds better (if you like the way they're set up now, is okay too).
> 
> ...


thanks... i originally placed the center speaker on the middle of the shelf but it sounded funny up there so i moved it down and its a lot better now. i might experiment with it another day, probably when i get ready to do the rears. only thing is i have to turn the volume all the way down on the tv while i have the surround on because it sounds like it echos... also i on the set up thats shown on the booklet that came with the HTIB, it shows the front speakers spread out more than 18"-24" from the center but i'll look through the booklet again.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Albert1500 said:


> ... only thing is i have to turn the volume all the way down on the tv while i have the surround on because it sounds like it echos...


Yes, you have to either lower the volume all the way down or mute the TV ...it sounds funny using both :yes:



> ... also i on the set up thats shown on the booklet that came with the HTIB, it shows the front speakers spread out more than 18"-24" from the center but i'll look through the booklet again.


Here is a couple of links on speakers placement ... Dolby Set up  and  DTS Set up .

Good Luck

(P.S.: all information on the links and manual is just a starting point, you can place the speakers they way it sounds better for you :T)


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Yes, you have to either lower the volume all the way down or mute the TV ...it sounds funny using both :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, i'll look at the links in a bit... so do you think it would be better to at least point the front speakers in the same direction as the tv?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Albert1500 said:


> ... so do you think it would be better to at least point the front speakers in the same direction as the tv?


Yes. I think they will sound better placed on each side of the TV, near the center speaker (place it near the edge to avoid reflections from stand).

Here is the information I copied from the manual:

*FRONT SPEAKERS*
• Place these speakers in front of your listening position, facing inwards (about 45°) toward you.
• Place the speakers so that their tweeters will be at the same height as your ears.
• Align the front face of the front speakers with the front face of the center speaker or place them slightly in front of the center speaker.

*CENTER SPEAKER*
• It is best to install it at the same height as the front speakers.
• You can also install it directly over or under the TV.

Manual shows a picture with a 2-3m distance between fronts, if you can buy or build a pair of stands for the front it will be better ... but I'm sure you'll be happy after they're placed near the TV instead of the shelf. :yes:


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Yes. I think they will sound better placed on each side of the TV, near the center speaker (place it near the edge to avoid reflections from stand).
> 
> Here is the information I copied from the manual:
> 
> ...


ahh.. thanks for the info. when i very first set this up last week i did have all 3 behind the tv, but the tv is too wide and it blocks the speakers... i wish we had more room. maybe what i'll do is buy a set of 4 wall mounts and mount the fronts on the wall so that i can at least position them to face me directly...

i'm not really worried too much about perfect sound right now because we dont have much room to work with.. later we're hoping to get into a house and that will be a different story :bigsmile:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Albert1500 said:


> ... when i very first set this up last week i did have all 3 behind the tv, but the tv is too wide and it blocks the speakers...


Avoid having anything in front of the speakers or the sound will be blocked/reflected....If you try near the TV, align them with the edge to avoid reflections/blocking :T


----------



## davidag02 (Oct 24, 2008)

I love the fan install Albert! That's the CabCool1202 from CoolerGuys right?

I have the same fan kit, but did the install a bit different than you did.


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

davidag02 said:


> I love the fan install Albert! That's the CabCool1202 from CoolerGuys right?
> 
> I have the same fan kit, but did the install a bit different than you did.



yeah its the one from coolerguys..

how is yours set up?


----------



## davidag02 (Oct 24, 2008)

Albert1500 said:


> how is yours set up?


My media cabinet is divided into 2 halves by a horizontal divider that runs all the way from front to back. The fans are mounted to the outside rear of the cabinet with one fan on each side of the divider. I also made sure so mount it as high up in the cabinet as I could to get all of the hot air that was collecting at the top.

It definitely does the job. I have a temp. gun and was able to take some before and after measurements. It dropped internal surface temperatures by about 11 Deg F. 

I will have to take some pics next time I have an excuse to pull all of my gear out...

Do you notice an increased amount of dust since installing the fans? :huh:


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

davidag02 said:


> My media cabinet is divided into 2 halves by a horizontal divider that runs all the way from front to back. The fans are mounted to the outside rear of the cabinet with one fan on each side of the divider. I also made sure so mount it as high up in the cabinet as I could to get all of the hot air that was collecting at the top.
> 
> It definitely does the job. I have a temp. gun and was able to take some before and after measurements. It dropped internal surface temperatures by about 11 Deg F.
> 
> ...


cool, yeah i'd like to see some pics.

increased dust due to the fans? ummm not really, our dust count has actually gone down since we removed the carpet and installed a lamiate wood floor... still gets dusty just not as quick.

i'm actually going to buy another fan kit (probably a single fan) to put on the side of the AVR. my AVR does not get really hot. when i use it along with the ps3, i have the door closed almost all the way on the avr side, after a while i stick my hand in there and its barely warm to the touch on the back of the avr.


----------



## fred1diver (Jan 14, 2009)

really like the setup, and nice amp (I have the same)

I like the cleanliness of your setup, quick question if you don't mind, how did you make the fans, 
I mean, are they std computer fans? if so how did you connect them?
thanks in advance
FRED


----------



## speedklz (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks pretty good... How is the sound?


----------



## bigdady1955 (Feb 27, 2009)

Albert, congrats on your setup. Question. Does the fan cause any audible noise during quiet scenes in a movie?? Thanx.


----------

